

New Class Of Nanoparticle Brings Cheaper, Lighter Solar Cells Outdoors - jcr
http://www.ece.utoronto.ca/news/new-class-nanoparticle-brings-cheaper-lighter-solar-cells-outdoors/

======
jcr
The mentioned paper "Air-Stable N-Type Colloidal Quantum Dot Solids" published
in Nature Materials is also available here:

[http://www.light.utoronto.ca/edit/files/nmat4007.pdf](http://www.light.utoronto.ca/edit/files/nmat4007.pdf)

